# Songs for dad's b-day



## 4getmeNot (Mar 7, 2008)

considering i am dead broke right now, i wanted to burn a cd for my dad as a birthday gift. i'm trying to find some father/daughter songs..perhaps some mushy heart felt ones..lol...&amp; just some funny stuff he'd like. he's a die hard redneck. maybe some larry the cable guy? haha.




i was thinkin the first one could be like the *happy birthday to you* song...i dunno i'm just brain stormin' here. any other ideas for a unique (&amp; cheap) gift? he's diabetic- i was thinkin about makin a sugar free cake! he's 41 if that helps any..

thanks everybody! much love.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Mar 7, 2008)

I know Billy Cyrus made a song for his daughter Miley Cyrus. Its actually really good. You should look into it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 7, 2008)

My friend had a song called Daddy's Little Girl, for her wedding - she played it for their dance together. Very sweet. No idea who wrote or sang in it though.

I think your idea is very nice.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 7, 2008)

Put some of his favorite bands on it too!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 12, 2008)

i don't know if anyone has been reading this post, but, here's a list of songs i put on the playlist for my dad



. it's really good, some of these almost make me wanna cry.

kenny chesney-there goes my life

trace adkins-then they do

ashanti-thank you

trik turner-friends &amp; family

billy ray cyrus-ready set dont go

martina mcbride-in my daughter's eyes

brian adams-i'll always be right there

holly dunn-daddy's hands

mariah carey-hero

celene dion-because you loved me

bette midler-the wind beneath my wings

butterfly kisses-daddy's little girl


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't recognize all the songs but I'm sure you've got a great list there.

Enrique Englesis has the song about being a hero - even though it could be a couples song, I think that speaks volumes about all love.

I'm sure your dad will love this cd for his birthday - and the cake!


----------

